# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Warme, tintelende handen

## mellanie

hallo,

ik ben 33 jaar en heb er al een aantal weken last van dat de bloedvaten in mijn handen soms opzetten en dan pijnlijk zijn.
vorige week had ik allemaal hele kleine spelden prikjes op mijn r-hand, maar die zijn 's avonds weer weggetrokken.
sindsdien heb ik met vlagen warme, tintelende vingers.
zijn er mensen die dit herkenne?
groetjes, mel

----------

